# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نحوه کار با agent در دلفی 7

## pesarake asheg

سلام اگه میشه می خواستم یکی نحوه کار با اجنت(منشی) در دلفی 7 رو به من یاد بده ممنون
خدایا چنان کن سرانجام کار****تو خوشنود باشی و ما رستگار

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

سورس زیر برای MS Agent 2.0 میباشد :

----------


## vcldeveloper

قبل از ایجاد تاپیک اگر جستجو کنید، خیلی زودتر به جواب می رسید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/se...earchid=161545

----------


## pesarake asheg

هر آنکه جانب اهل وفا نگه دارد***خداش در همه حال از بلا نگه دارد***گرت هواست معشوق نگسلد پیوند***نگه دار سر رشته تا نگه دارد****آقای کشاورز خیلی از لطفتون ممنونم :خجالت:

----------


## pesarake asheg

آقا یا خانم یعقوبی از لطف شما هم ممنونم
 :چشمک:

----------


## pesarake asheg

سلام من یه مشکل دارم می خواستم بپرسم چطور میشه برنامه ای تو زبان C نوشت که یه ورودی چند جمله ای بگیره بعد یه مقدار x هم بگیره و مقدار f  رو برای ما حساب کنه به عنوان مثال اگه تابع ما f(x)=3x^2+1بود و مقدار x ما 3 بود برنامه مقدار 28 رو به ما بده ..اگه کسی بلده کمک کنه .... :گریه:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سلام من یه مشکل دارم می خواستم بپرسم چطور میشه برنامه ای تو زبان C نوشت که یه ورودی چند جمله ای بگیره بعد یه مقدار x هم بگیره و مقدار f رو برای ما حساب کنه به عنوان مثال اگه تابع ما f(x)=3x^2+1بود و مقدار x ما 3 بود برنامه مقدار 28 رو به ما بده ..اگه کسی بلده کمک کنه ....


در صفحه اول سایت لینک بخش C را پیدا کنید، اینجا بخش دلفی هست؛ هر چند سوال شما ربط چندانی به یک زبان خاص نداره.  همین چند وقت پیش کسی توی همین بخش همچین سوالی را درباره دلفی پرسید و جواب گرفت.

----------


## pesarake asheg

خیلی ممنون آقای کشاورز حتما این کار رو می کنم

----------


## mahdi939

باسلام
دوستان حالا این اجینت تهیه شده را می توان به عنوان یک قسمت مقیم از برنامه در حافظه مقیم نمود و در صورت هر تغییرات در بانک اطلاعاتی با ارسال یک آلارم تصویری در آیکن موجود در startup ویندوز نمایش دهد.

----------


## mahdi939

دوستان در مورد سئوال من اگر میشود توضیح دهید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دوستان حالا این اجینت تهیه شده را می توان به عنوان یک قسمت مقیم از برنامه در حافظه مقیم نمود و در صورت هر تغییرات در بانک اطلاعاتی با ارسال یک آلارم تصویری در آیکن موجود در startup ویندوز نمایش دهد.


بله، می تونید Agent مربوطه را Hide کنید و هر زمان لازم بود دوباره نمایش بدید.

----------


## nasr

آیا برنامه ای هست که بشه باهاش MSAgent ساخت؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا برنامه ای هست که بشه باهاش MSAgent ساخت؟


منظورتون کاراکترهای MS Agent هست؟ خود مایکروسافت یه برنامه برای این کار ارائه میکنه، ولی الان اسمش یادم نیست.

----------


## seaman202008

از راهنمایی شمامتشکرم

----------


## shahgol80

دوستان گرامی شما می دونید چه جوری میشه متن داخل بالون ایجنت رو راست چین کرد و فونتش رو تغییر داد ؟

----------

